# Screenshot-Skandale in Spielen



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Oktober 2007)

Was fällt euch noch ein, außer...

- Flight Sim X: Konzept gegen Realität
- Far Cry: Da gabs doch mal einen Skandal, als Nvidia SM3 gegen SM2 in Präsentationen zeigte... Und nachher stellte sich raus, dass SM2 in low detail dargestellt war
- Photoshop bei C&C Renegade


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Oktober 2007)

So ziemlich alle Screenshots vor dem PS3-Launch damals. Das meiste irgendwelche Video- und Cutscene Ausschnitte. Oder die Videos, die es vorab gab. Das von Gran Tourismo etwa, und später tauchten dann Bilder auf, die gar nicht mehr so toll waren. :eek:

Natürlich hat die PS3 tolle Grafik, aber das was ganz am Anfang als PR durchs Web geisterte war in meinen Augen größtenteils zusammengerendert, um die Leute heiß zu machen. 

Einen anderen, weniger bekannten Skandal gabs mal in Eve Online, als Shin Ra, damals noch CEO von Burn Eden, St0rmbringer aus meiner damaligen Allianz  Prime Orbital Systems bezichtigte, sie für einen Vertrag gegen Ascendend Frontier angeheuert zu haben (was natürlich nicht stimmte, da POS und ASCN allies waren).
Als Beweis gabs einen geshoppten Screenshot, der dann Anhand von ca 10 fehlenden Schattenpixeln einer Schrift als Fake enttarnt wurde. 
Quelle: http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=399556&page=1#1

Immerhin reichte es für ein großes Drama und einen mehrseitigen Flamethread. Cyvok, seines Zeichens ASCN CEO, schluckte den Köder aber nicht. Insofern war es harmlos. St0rmbringer ist mittlerweile witzigerweise ein Burn Eden Pilot geworden.
Ach ja, die alten Zeiten. Mittlerweile habe ich da kein abo mehr. Mal sehen, zu weihnachten soll ja die Dx9 Engine kommen und Anfang 2008 soll EVE in Dx10 erstrahlen. Was Ziele angeht war CCP ja nie bescheiden...


----------



## Suichi (14. Oktober 2007)

Das klingt ja sehr Freaky mit eve-online^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2007)

also c&c3 sollte wohl jedem ein begriff sein.

ansonsten stellt sich die frage, was skandalös ist.
komplett gefälschte oder überarbeitete screenshots sind ja doch recht selten - aber wenn man bedenkt, mit was für einem talent die entwickler screenshots aus winkeln machen, bei denen die nur auf der textur vorhandenen details genau an der stelle sind, an der man sie sehen würde, wenn es polygone wären (ich sag nur: san andreas) oder die screenshots der ganzen next-gen konsolen in auflösungen und mit einer detailfülle, die auf den geräten nie möglich ist, oder die in letzter zeit sehr beliebten techdemos, die haufenweise effekte enthalten, die später im spiel fehlen - imho auch sachen, die angeprangert gehören.

aber ganz allgemein sind die spiele schon seit jahren auf einem niveau, bei dem mir weitere verbesserungen an der grafik eigentlich vollkommen egal sind.
was mich viel mehr stört, ist, wenn versprechungen oder andeutungen bezüglich story und spielerlebniss nicht eingehalten werden.
jüngstes beispiel bioshock: ein ganzes jahr lang wurde man auf die geniale KI heiß gemacht, wurde einem eine epische geschichte über eine stadt, die um einen rum zerfällt versprochen, die man sich nach und nach erforscht, voller geheimnisse und geschöpfen, die ihren eigenen interessen nachgehen.
und waffen, die oft gar keine sind sondern basteleien aus dingen die man findet, aus denen man sich nach und nach was zusammenbastelt,..
das ganze mit der handlungsfreiheit eines system shock / deus ex.
und was kommt bei raus? die ki beschränkt sich ausschließlich auf das paradebeispiel, die levels sind extrem linear, die stadt liegt schon in trümmern als man ankommt, die geschöpfe sind so "divers", dass das gute alte "erst schießen, dann fragen" die einzig sinnvolle verhaltensweise ist, fertige waffen die in der gegen rumliegen und entscheidungsfreiheit in 1 oder 2 fragen.


----------



## HattoriHanzo (14. Oktober 2007)

Das erste was mir dazu einfällt, ist der der glaub ich erste Killzone 2 Trailer für die PS3. Das sollte angeblich ja ingame Grafik sein und ich dachte mir, "mann das gibs ja garnicht, wie fett sieht das aus". Mittlerweile scheinen sich aber alle darauf geeinigt zu haben, das dieses Video wohl nicht Ingame war, sondern iwie prerendert war. 

Solche Grafikblendereien, sind zwar ärgerlich aber nicht so schlimm, wie dass, was einer meiner Vorredner schon angemerkt hatte. Häufig werden über die Möglichkeiten im Spiel und der Spielwelt größere Lügen erzählt, was dann im Endeffekt noch viel schwerer wiegt, wie die "Grafiklügen".

MfG

Hanzo


----------



## jign (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich sage mal crysis denn was da früher gezeigt wurde entspricht fast zu 100% dem wie es jetzt ist, heißt nichts mit Weiterentwicklung von der immer gesprochen wurde auch sind viele Effekte in den Videos zu 100% nachbearbeitet worden.


----------



## Eiche (14. Oktober 2007)

HattoriHanzo schrieb:


> Das erste was mir dazu einfällt, ist der der glaub ich erste Killzone 2 Trailer für die PS3. Das sollte angeblich ja ingame Grafik sein und ich dachte mir, "mann das gibs ja garnicht, wie fett sieht das aus". Mittlerweile scheinen sich aber alle darauf geeinigt zu haben, das dieses Video wohl nicht Ingame war, sondern iwie prerendert war.
> 
> Solche Grafikblendereien, sind zwar ärgerlich aber nicht so schlimm, wie dass, was einer meiner Vorredner schon angemerkt hatte. Häufig werden über die Möglichkeiten im Spiel und der Spielwelt größere Lügen erzählt, was dann im Endeffekt noch viel schwerer wiegt, wie die "Grafiklügen".
> 
> ...


das video wahr ingame die mit mittlerweile nur die Textur Auflösung runter geschraubt


----------



## der_schnitter (7. Januar 2008)

Müssten wir hier nicht auch so gut wie alle Packungsrückseiten auflisten?
Was mich damals z.B. stutzig gemacht hat,war die Empire Earth Packungsrückseite.Versucht mal das Spiel mit höchsten Grafikeinstellungen so hinzubekommen.Ebenso seltsam war Renegade,dessen Werbebilder auf der Packung mal überhaupt nichts mit der Grafik bzw dem Spiel selber am Hut hatten


----------

